# Big migration today up the Missouri River!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta love it when the sky is full of birds! I worked in the shop all day on misc. projects and decoys and it was rare to not hear birds. I'm assuming it will only get better the next couple days as the temps increase.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

You beat me to it! Was going to post the same thing this evening.

Non-stop birds all morning and afternoon over my house.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i hear ya guys, ever since i woke up early this morning the sky was full of greaters!!! I wanted to take my calls out and talk to em but i figured being right in the middle of bismarck my neighbors wouldn't appreciate it to much


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They were arriving in Minot as well. We lost a lot of snow today and suspect with the forecasted temps the next couple of days it will be gone quick. Today sure was a nice day for working on dekes!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I got home about 4:00 p.m. from Fargo and saw those little black devils going over flock, after flock. I grabbed my calls and headed for the river bank to watch, learn, listen, and practice. If anyone wants to practice some, I can be found west of Sertoma Park just out from the horse shoe pits on the dirt (errr snow covered) mitigation trail. I squaked on the ole calls for some three and a half hours -- not constantly -- watching those geese go over by the thousands. I heard a few white fronts and saw two snows with a bunch of lessors headed towards those open fields up in the Minot area -- get ready chopper here they come! There was every size Canda goose imaginable flying over. Unless I hear of concentrations of snows anywhere close, thats where I will be the next few days just a watching and learning from my teachers -- the white cheeked goose.

They were still flying over flock, after flock even after I walked home at 8:00.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> I can be found west of Sertoma Park just out from the horse shoe pits on the dirt (errr snow covered) mitigation


where abouts is that???


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Go towards the west end and follow the paved walking trails down out of the main park towards the river/west. There are some picnic shelters and restrooms by the parking lot there. Where the paved trail makes the big horse shoe (I believe it goes around horse shoe pits and sand lot volley ball areas) towards the river you will the see the dirt trail that is covered with snow. Usually one can drive into the parking lot, but they have not cleared the snow from the road or parking lot. It is a nice exercising walk if nothing else. But if you cannot find it, just listen for the constant squaking as that will be me. Be out there about 4 p.m. again tomorrow.

Ima870man

Hey chopper give me a ringadingaling so we can line up a snow goose hunt. I might be in S.D. next weekend trying to harvest a white goose. Heck if you are game, we could go down together. I have a feeling things are going to be much better west this year.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

okay is that off of river road? sorry but im just not picturing the spot, if it is around that area i can prolly here u from my apartment


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes it is Sertoma Park just off of River Road also known as Riverside Park road. I usually walk past the zoo and take the trail on the west side of where the coyotes and wolfs are, but there is also to much snow in there so I go up to the paved area leading down into the parking lot. Just follow the paved walking area out and around and one will see the Game and Fish dirt trail through the mitigated area. That trail takes you all the way to the Expressway Bridge. As soon as the snow melts a little more you should see all the honkers that will be loafing on the Sertoma soft ball diamonds. It is so cool watching and learning from the masters themselves.

Ima870man


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

i live on the eastern shore in maryland and aroud this time all the tundra swans start getting in groups in the bay and fly over my house. 2nd year is a row they flew right over. flock of maybe 100 big wide v flying real high. and today saw at least 10 flocks of canadas flying the highest ive ever seen they were everything. just putting in my input.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those must have been the two snows I shot today!

When were you in Fargo? I was just there yesterday. We could have had a goose calling jam!

I won't be going to SODAK as the baby will be induced on the 26th unless she comes early. After the 26th I am free to travel.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Even more today then yesterday. Looks like a lot are hanging as they're flying in all directions and dropping into the cornfield next to my place. Never gets old....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Took a drive down to the river with the wife this morning to check out the migration.. It was really impressive to see the numerous flocks from the south flying north.. Lots of birds dropping out of the stratosphere to hit the corn (those familiar with the area know which field I'm talking about)...

Saw my first ND spring snows of the year as well :biggrin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Second favorite time of the year, all the sights and sounds of fall except no gunfire, yet. dd:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ducks are starting to show up in Fargo, even with all the snow still. Forecast for around 50* today depending upon which weather person you listen to. SHould get rid of some of the snow.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Loads of Honkers in Biz this weekend! V after V!


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I heard today that there was already a flock of canuks around lake loretta by michigan.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck....I heard Canadas going over Bottineau yesterday.Snow here took a big hit over the weekend....probably 30-40% brown now.

Big numbers of deer coming out of the hills out onto the prarie now.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Honkers going south on and off all day and even tonight along the Missouri River.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Saw my First MAllards of the year in Sudbury Ontario. Just two flying over the highway north


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I called 4 of them into my yard a few days ago back by Alexandria MN. They made two circles at about 20 yards up and 20 yards away from me. Heh, Funny thing is I've done that during hunting season too and killed a few. Yet they give me all kinds of trouble when it's actually in the field.


----------

